# Phoenix Gold sold by Rodin to AAMP/Audax (Stinger)



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Audax completes add-on acquisition for AAMP with purchase of Phoenix Gold Mobile | The Dealmaker


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe we will see something interesting again out of PG in the future.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That was not a machine that put those power transistors in there.. it was a 6 year old.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn, just finished the install with Arc and now I might have to move to PG LOL


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

chad said:


> That was not a machine that put those power transistors in there.. it was a 6 year old.


6.5.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well before anyone has a hissy fit over what aged person did what......and I could be wrong, but I am pretty certain they said they just put together a couple for the sake of test/photos and nothing was set in stone yet and nothing was produced yet! I know they had them up at ces. I have been following there new stuff closely on there forum. For 4 months (ownership-ces) I think they have done a pretty good job thus far and seem to have some decent people on the project. I really am excited to get my hands on some stuff and see what its all about. The subs and components are pretty far away, but again the last 4 months have been all about phoenix power! who knows though!


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure how i feel about them rebadging the RSdC series as the Titanium, but i'll reserve judgement until something solid hits the market.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I was bummed to learn that the first LE amp was going to be a re-badged American Bass amp.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

JayBee said:


> I'm not sure how i feel about them rebadging the RSdC series as the Titanium, but i'll reserve judgement until something solid hits the market.


What's ridiculous is that they kept the ugly part (the gasket) and made the nice & plain looking part (the cone) ugly - with a capital F.

At least they cleaned up the look of their amps.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Well before anyone has a hissy fit over what aged person did what......and I could be wrong, but I am pretty certain they said they just put together a couple for the sake of test/photos and nothing was set in stone yet and nothing was produced yet! I know they had them up at ces. I have been following there new stuff closely on there forum. For 4 months (ownership-ces) I think they have done a pretty good job thus far and seem to have some decent people on the project. I really am excited to get my hands on some stuff and see what its all about. The subs and components are pretty far away, but again the last 4 months have been all about phoenix power! who knows though!


I'll own another pair of their amps in a heartbeat. Now, let's see if I can send that Solo Classic into orbit with a Ti1500.1:laugh:j/k They're definately on my radar now.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

As far as the rsd's go........again they only had 4 months. Plus the rsd's were pretty good sellers for them. They do have a ti series 3way in the works, I believe. I am pretty pleased thus far. I love the look of the new amps and hope they are of decent quality. That solo classic would love some of that phoenix 1500!!!! They ? would be........Would you love the abuse it would give you!


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice to see them making a comeback.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Will we need to replace all the capacitors in these too?


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice

And what?!?!? no Tri-path  The tanrums were my favorite of their recent offerings.


W8 a minute said:


> Will we need to replace all the capacitors in these too?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

W8 a minute said:


> Will we need to replace all the capacitors in these too?


maybe 15 years from now.

Caps only need to be replaced on the white ZX and older models.


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

JayBee said:


> Nice
> 
> And what?!?!? no Tri-path  The tanrums were my favorite of their recent offerings.


i think they would....but isnt tripath long since bought out and gone


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

W8 a minute said:


> Will we need to replace all the capacitors in these too?



pretty sure thats not a PG exclusive problem. caps go bad over time. 

maybe the real problem is there are only a handful of amps that are WORTH swapping caps out when they get 15 years old


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Any fresh updates?


----------

